
A Type House Divided (2014) - mercer
http://nymag.com/news/features/jonathan-hoefler-tobias-frere-jones-2014-6/
======
Aloha
They settled out of court in 2014.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-10-31/20-millio...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-10-31/20-million-
hoefler-frere-jones-font-war-ends-with-a-truce)

------
nwatson
Don't go to this site on mobile android Chrome. Fake virus notice scam.

